# net/samba41 installing but error 71 "(ignored)"



## Preacher (Apr 19, 2015)

Using this called from a Bash-script:

```
cd "/usr/ports/net/samba41"
make rmconfig
make -DBATCH install clean
```

net/samba41 seems to install okay. But I get a bunch of these error lines at the end:


```
*** [pre-build] Error code 71 (ignored)
*** [pre-build] Error code 71 (ignored)
*** [pre-build] Error code 71 (ignored)
*** [pre-build] Error code 71 (ignored)
*** [pre-build] Error code 71 (ignored)
*** [pre-build] Error code 71 (ignored)
*** [pre-build] Error code 71 (ignored)
*** [pre-build] Error code 71 (ignored)
*** [pre-build] Error code 71 (ignored)
*** [pre-build] Error code 71 (ignored)
*** [pre-build] Error code 71 (ignored)
```

I don't see these error lines at the end when I install by hand (also from a Bash shell). I also don't see them when I reinstall after this Bash-script has already installed net/samba41.

Using default compile options for this port (no options currently specified in /etc/make.conf). Using fresh install, updated though, both FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE and FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE.

Also, I do this inside a jail (using sysutils/qjail) which has also the up-to-date ports. Removed a few REFUSE lines inside /usr/local/etc/qjail.portsnap.conf:


```
# WARNING: Working with an incomplete ports tree is not supported and
# can cause problems due to missing dependencies.  If you have REFUSE
# directives and experience problems, remove them and update your tree
# before asking for help on the mailing lists.
# NOTE: the REFUSE have to start in position 1 or thay are ignored
#
# These catagories will not be populated to Qjail /usr/ports directory.
#
REFUSE arabic chinese french german hebrew hungarian japanese
REFUSE korean polish portuguese russian ukrainian vietnamese
REFUSE x11 x11-clocks x11-drivers x11-fm x11-fonts x11-servers
REFUSE x11-themes x11-toolkits x11-wm
```

My question: what does error code 71 mean? Cannot find that anywhere. And can I safely ignore these errors, like they are ignored by the compiler. Or should I do something about them. And if so, what should I do about them?

It seems in the Makefile of that port there is a pre-build-phase that checks for the manual-pages-option being (not) set. And if it is not set than it installs a set of manual pages, I guess.

Anyone here who can make any sense of this?

Edit 1:
Trying this outside of a jail now... Will report back in a while....
Edit 2:
Same result:


----------

